# Hyped Fuzz Scoop and Full volume



## DGWVI (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm putting one of these together, and wasn't fond of the volume disparity between the two fuzz modes, so I played around with the value of R25.

270k will give the same output

330k makes the scoop mode slightly louder than the full mode, but it helps with the perceived volume loss when removing all of that mid-range

Did this because I omitted the Boost mode in favor of having both fuzzes available on a footswitch


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 6, 2019)

Cool beans! I’ll give it a go on mine.


----------

